# Breaking the ice



## Ohmannuel (Aug 5, 2015)

Before I post what I joined to post, I thought it would be nice to just say hello. I'm a 31 year old man who recently got married to his on and off friend of 15 years. We have a 4 year old(I'm his bio dad) and a 9 year old (I'm not his bio dad). My wife and my story is fairly interesting as it is out there. Methe a long time ago, I chased her,she didn't want me. ..she later wanted me, I didn't want her... finally we started fooling around and had a kid that I wanted a blood test done. That didn't sit well. Years later she contacted me we took the test, everything kept feeling perfect (as can be) and we got married. 
I'm looking for advice and mostly a different incite to what I'm dealing with in my relationship. I'll post about the current, major issue in a while but I wanted to say hello.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome to TAM!


----------



## sally40 (Aug 7, 2015)

Welcome! congratulations on your marriage and son and stepson!!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello...


----------

